# Cutest puppies on the planet @ 4 wks!!!



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Here they are now at 4 weeks old!! 3 is a GREAT number, especially for this time of year. I can't help but spend hours a day enjoying them.

First up is Kodiak:




























Now Karat:




























And now Kato:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They sure are adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

SWEET!

I am beginning to love all-black GSDs.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

No argument here!


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Cuteness Overload!!! I love the picture of Kodiak with his cute little paws crossed!! :wub:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Gorgeous Pups 
Kandi.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The crossed paws pic is too cute!!


----------



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

they r so adorable, so sick lol!!! those pictures put thoughts in my head to get another one! amazing!!


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

More CT shepherd pups! They are so cute, all boys?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep! All boys!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable

Karat :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh, how cute!! I will take that black boy))


----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

Verrrrry cute! Nice pups.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww what darlings!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

OMG. I love Kodiak and Kato! Please send one of them to me. Or I'll just drive on up and pick them up. Is not too far. 

They are absolute darlings. Are they all spoken for yet? (Not that I can have a pup yet, just curious.)


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Two are spoken for. Which one is not spoken for cannot be determined for some time yet. I have had much interest in "him" but until I know which one is him, I cannot entertain any interest in him at this point.  Confusing, eh? LMAO


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Nah. Makes perfect sense. It's a bit too early to really tell personalities at this point.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Now 5 weeks, and when I updated my web site the photos here automatically changed! Cool.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Darling babies!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

adorable.. can't wait for this one to grow to get another! LOL... love the Shepherds!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

how cute


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, I did put a deposit down on Kodiak, right? I'll be over to pick him up as soon as he turns 8 weeks. 

Jelpy


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

SOOOOOO cute! They are simply precious!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww that black one speaks to me)))


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm loving Halo's little half sibling twin fuzzy Karat! :wub:


----------

